# [SOLVED] Unhandled sense code for CD-R/RW media

## Jhedron

I have been unable to get any non-blank CD-R or CD-RW media to automount via HAL when inserted. Most of the time, mounting the disk manually will work:

```
mount -t auto /dev/cdrw /mnt/cdrom
```

However, I am seeing the following block of messages in the log, usually repeated 3 to 5 times when HAL is trying to mount the disc or up to 8 times when manually mounting the disc:

```
sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Unhandled sense code

sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] 

sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Add. Sense: L-EC uncorrectable error

end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1315840

Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 164480
```

I know there is nothing wrong with most of the discs. One of them was burned from a Gentoo minimal-install ISO, and I was able to successfully boot my machine using the disc. The various types of DVD media I have tried all work fine, as do CD-ROM data discs and blank CD-RWs (I don't have any blank CD-Rs to test right now). CD audio discs do not work, but I get different output in the log. I should also mention that the problem discs were burned using different hardware/software. Does this indicate a hardware problem? Am I missing something in my kernel config? I'm still searching, but I haven't found anything helpful yet.

Oh, almost forgot, I'm running gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r6 (amd64).Last edited by Jhedron on Sat Nov 28, 2009 10:23 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Jhedron

Well, it turns out the messages in the log were a red herring. All I needed to do...don't laugh...was add the 'cdda' use flag to 'gnome-base/gvfs'. Yeah, I'm a little embarassed I didn't figure that one out before posting.

----------

